# Building up a Credit Ratting in Australia



## John Clip (Jul 21, 2016)

For a recently returning Australia after many years abroad and my wife who is in the Process of applying for Residency, (BVA visa) I am thinking about ways to build a credit ratting in Australia.

Initially utility bills will not be in either of our names, do people have suggestions on how to start building a good credit ratting when you don't have much in your own name here?

Does a mobile phone account with Telstra really make much difference, or do you need a credit card etc to make any real impact ?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

I've never worried about credit rating reports in Australia as they only tended to hold negative info.

No credit history has always meant no problems.

I am not sure that companies like Telstra would contact all the credit agencies just to say that people have paid bills on time. But they do if you don't pay


----------



## Veracocha (Sep 17, 2016)

Is there a transpacific agreement to share credit history between NZ and AU?


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

A credit card would be best, even if it only has a small credit limit.


----------

